# Quarter-Squatting



## WilliamB (Mar 8, 2006)

I read about Quarter-Squating on that t-nation site.  What is this?


----------



## Mags (Mar 9, 2006)

Im guessing it's like sissy squats. You only godown as the movement implies, a quarter of the proper squat movement. Apparently, it hits the teardrop etc and the muscles insertion nearer the knee. I have no idea if it works, I don't think they are worth it, just do all leg exercises with FULL range of motion and you'll hit all the parts of the thigh IMO. Think Zane and Tom Platz used to swear by them (can't really argue with platz when it came to legs), so maybe they do work, I don't know.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 9, 2006)

Quarter squats are what the T-nation performs and call them full squats.


----------



## Mags (Mar 9, 2006)

In that case why the hell are they called quarter squats? Maybe its a reference to how you stand so it hits your inner teardrops or you outer sweep etc, I have no idea then.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2006)

they are quarter squats because you only go down a quarter of the way as opposed to a full squat.



> Quarter squats are what the T-nation performs and call them full squats.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Quarter squats are what the T-nation performs and call them full squats.



You sound bitter, Dale.  Do you want to talk about it?


----------



## Vlar (Mar 9, 2006)

maybe its where you put a quarter on the ground and 400lbs on your back and pick it up with your cheeks. Much easier than dime-squating.


----------



## Mags (Mar 9, 2006)

Vlar said:
			
		

> maybe its where you put a quarter on the ground and 400lbs on your back and pick it up with your cheeks. Much easier than dime-squating.


----------



## Mags (Mar 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> they are quarter squats because you only go down a quarter of the way as opposed to a full squat.


 
Exactly what I thought. Im sure i mentioned that to him


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 9, 2006)

Some like to call them quarter squats....Others refer to them as KEFE squats!


----------



## Nate K (Mar 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Quarter squats are what the T-nation performs and call them full squats.



Very Funny.  Not being sarcastic

I would like to try "quarter squats," but I would feel like a fag with lots of weight on the bar and only going down 1/4th of the way down.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 9, 2006)

I thought he was perhaps mistaken and was referring to 1 1/4 squats. These would be quite a challenge, but almost pointless; why not just turn it into more reps or start from the bottom in the first place? You know... like real men...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 9, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You sound bitter, Dale.  Do you want to talk about it?




It's what I do, I break balls.  <Insert gay joke here>


----------



## DOMS (Mar 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> It's what I do, I break balls.  <Insert gay joke here>



It's what I do, I break balls. topolo.


----------

